
The Humble Book Bundle: Java by O’Reilly - vquemener
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/java-books
======
lfowles
Since O'Reilly no longer has an online storefront, is this the easiest way to
get DRM free O'Reilly ebooks?

~~~
Crontab
Ebooks.com has the O'Reilly books DRM free:

[https://www.ebooks.com/searchapp/searchresults.net?page=1&te...](https://www.ebooks.com/searchapp/searchresults.net?page=1&term=PublisherID:36485&publisherName=O%27Reilly+Media)

~~~
celias
I could be wrong, but it looks like they use their own proprietary DRM and you
have to use their reader software if you want to read the books you buy
offline -

from [http://about.ebooks.com/about-ebooks-
com/](http://about.ebooks.com/about-ebooks-com/) Proprietary DRM We have our
own DRM system that has secured the content delivered via our Ebook Reader
apps since 2007. It is not based on Adobe ACS. Having our own DRM system
improves usability for our customers, and enables us to respond quickly to new
requirements and trends.

from [https://support.ebooks.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/213789906-Frequ...](https://support.ebooks.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/213789906-Frequently-Asked-Questions-FAQs-#q1)

Do I need special software or hardware to read eBooks?

All you need is your PC, laptop or hand held device and the free Reader
software. We offer eBooks in three different formats: PDF download, EPUB
download and Online Reader. Our Online Reader requires no software other than
an internet browser. For downloading, we will provide you with a link to
download the appropriate Reader software free of charge when you make a
purchase.

~~~
Crontab
I haven't purchased anything from them yet but if you select an O'Reilly book
it says: "Read online, or download in DRM-free EPUB or DRM-free PDF format."

Also, on this page[1], it says: "Most of the ebooks available to download from
eBooks.com (but not all) are protected by Adobe DRM."

Given the above, I would assume that downloads of O'Reilly books would not be
encumbered.

[1][https://support.ebooks.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/205639205-Insta...](https://support.ebooks.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/205639205-Installing-Adobe-Digital-Editions-ADE-on-your-computer)

------
keiyakins
I wonder how many promising newbies we've lost to the massive boilerplates of
java?

